# Seriously - Is Wanderlei Silva half black?



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm sorry if this post comes across as ignorant or offensive. I don't mean it to be as i'm mixed raced myself. But I do find Wanderlei Silva ethnically ambigious. Anybody have an einsight as to what his ethnic make up is? I've just always been curious.


----------



## smooth810 (Apr 13, 2007)

He's just Brazilian I believe, not 100% sure though...I'm pretty sure he's not black though


----------



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

I do not know anything about silvas lineage but judging by his looks and the history of Brazil he is probably either a mix of portugese (settled brazil) and the brazilian natives and the black slaves. My gut feeling is that he probably doesnt have any black in him because black skin color is dominant so he would be likely, but not neccesarily have black skin if he had black ancestors. he does have that rounded nose feature of black people, however natives have those features too and so do portugese sometimes. sorry if theres no clear answers in here but there is plenty of hints


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

JayDubs911 said:


> I do not know anything about silvas lineage but judging by his looks and the history of Brazil he is probably either a mix of portugese (settled brazil) and the brazilian natives and the black slaves. My gut feeling is that he probably doesnt have any black in him because black skin color is dominant so he would be likely, but not neccesarily have black skin if he had black ancestors. he does have that rounded nose feature of black people, however natives have those features too and so do portugese sometimes. sorry if theres no clear answers in here but there is plenty of hints


I believe he is just portuguese native blend. Remember he came from some tiny jungle village, I doubt there was a lot of penetration of black slaves into that type of community. And like you said, he's not very dark skinned, his skin tone looks like a blend of native and caucasian.

As for his features, I believe he just has a wide nose (many south american natives do), plus years of getting his face beat on, plus some growth from on-and-off roid use.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

wandi on roids?


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

alot of brazilians have that weird half ape face he does....some girls too :thumbsdown:

i think he's more portugese


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

dontazo said:


> wandi on roids?


A lot of people think he may have been, back in the day. They didn't test in Japan, so I don't see why he wouldn't. I would, unless I turned out to be one of those people with serious negative reactions.


----------



## iatis (Sep 24, 2008)

i just came back from brazil and i saw alot of people who made me wonder what they were... its way to hard to tell over there because they've been mixing for so long but being that he's from brazil i'd say probably...
after so much mixing you just can't tell.. 
look at adriana lima.. you'd never have thought she had african blood


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> alot of brazilians have that weird half ape face he does....some girls too :thumbsdown:


Wow...


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

iatis said:


> i just came back from brazil and i saw alot of people who made me wonder what they were... its way to hard to tell over there because they've been mixing for so long but being that he's from brazil i'd say probably...
> after so much mixing you just can't tell..
> look at adriana lima.. you'd never have thought she had african blood


well yea she is half black! i think his father is black if u look at her sisters photos she is much darker ! 
but i still love adriana lima ! 

A D R I A N A 4 E V E R


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Zenhalo said:


> Wow...


yea thats kinda raciest


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Sorry guys I'm closing this thread before it gets out of hand.


----------

